# Scape Sattel INFO



## Tschusel (9. August 2003)

Hallo,

bei meinem neuen Bike von H&S war ein Scape-Sattel
aufgeschraubt den ich verkaufen (Ebay) möchte.
Vorab wollte ich mich über NP oder Modell im Netz
schlau machen , finde aber wenig Info darüber.


Wer hat mir eine Adresse über Scape Sättel ?


Gruss Ralf


----------



## Buddy (9. August 2003)

Ist ein Selle Italia, NP liegt bei ca. 30 EUR. Ich hatte an meinem Cube Acid auch so einen Sattel, deswegen hatte ich mir die Infos mal rausgesucht, frag mich aber nimmer, wo ich das her habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (9. August 2003)

Hmm, ich hab den hier auch noch rumliegen. Da steht aber nix von Selle Italia - würde mich auch wundern, da das ja ein ziemliches Billigding ist. Scape ist meiner Ansicht nach die Hausmarke von Cube. Oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## Buddy (9. August 2003)

Hmm, lt. der HP von Cube ist es ein "Scape Active 3". Komisch, bin aber sicher, irgendwo was von Selle Italia gelesen zu haben...


----------



## Baxx (10. August 2003)

So wie ich das sehe sind die LTDs mit einem Selle Italia XO ausgestattet. Der ähnelt dem Active 3 vom Design her (gleiche Farbkombination, Chromelemente...).


----------



## Holiday (8. April 2004)

hallo,

ich habe mein neues radon zr ltd team bike auch mit einem scape sattel geliefert bekommen!
bild:






Laut beschreibung sollte ein Ritchey (denke mal ein comp) Sattel geliefert werden! ich möchte gerne wissen, welche nun  hochwertiger und vor allem teuer ist! 

vielleicht kann ja einer etwas dazu sagen !!??

danke
holiday


----------



## DasSiebteSchaf (6. Mai 2004)

hallo
ein befreundeter Mountainbiker hatte den auch an seinem Radon drauf. 
Ich hab den einige Zeit gefahren: viel zu weich, nach 30 km hat man die Polsterung durchgesessen und man hat das Gefühl, dass man auf der Schale sitzt!
Ansonsten dachte ich, dass Scape auch Sattelstützen und so herstellet?
Birthe


----------



## Wonko (7. Mai 2004)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Scape ist meiner Ansicht nach die Hausmarke von Cube. Oder liege ich falsch?


 Das wird schon stimmen, Scape ist für Cube wohl das, was Coda für Cannondale, Iridum für Canyon oder Bontrager für Trek ist. Ich habe die Scape-Teile bislang jedenfalls noch nirgendwo sonst gesehen. Halt, doch, bei H&S, aber über die Nähe/Verwandschaft von H&S/Radon und Cube wird ja viel spekuliert.


----------



## Baxx (7. Mai 2004)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> Laut beschreibung sollte ein Ritchey (denke mal ein comp) Sattel geliefert werden! ich möchte gerne wissen, welche nun  hochwertiger und vor allem teuer ist!
> 
> vielleicht kann ja einer etwas dazu sagen !!??



Ich kann da nur dem 7. Schaf zustimmen, das Ding ist unbrauchbar. Damals konnte ich immerhin noch 10 bei Ebay dafür rausschlagen. Inwieweit ein Ritchey-Sattel besser/schlechter ist kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Gerade am Sattel sollte man aber nicht sparen, wie ich finde.


----------



## polo (7. Mai 2004)

Es gibt 3 objektive Kriterien bei einem Sattelkauf: Gewicht, Stabilität, Preis. Ersteres wird sich im Falle Scape - Ritchey nix geben (wahrscheinlich eh vom gleichen Hersteller), Stabilität spielt bei den wenigsten Sätteln eine Rolle, Preis ist bei OEM worscht (im Falle Scape - Ritchey auch sonst vermutlich). Bleibt das Entscheidende: Sitzt du gut drauf? Wenn ja, behalten, wenn nicht reklamieren. Diese Entscheidung hängt letztlich von _deinem_  Kackers ab. Daher ist das: 


> das Ding ist unbrauchbar


 ziemlicher Schwachsinn.


----------



## Baxx (7. Mai 2004)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt das Entscheidende: Sitzt du gut drauf? Wenn ja, behalten, wenn nicht reklamieren.



Klar, es kommt schon auf die Person an, die drauf sitzt. Aber ein Sattel mit Schaumstoffpolsterung ohne flexibles Sitzgestell (so wie der Scape, den Ritchey kenne ich ja nicht) kann für ordentliches Radfahren nicht taugen. Nach einer gewissen Zeit hat man die Polsterung durchgesessen, dann bekommt man sämtliche Stösse des Bike-Hinterteils ab. Und das empfindet imho kein Hintern als angenehm  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Espylakopa (15. November 2006)

HI! 
An meinem Radon war auch so ein Scapesattel dran. Der ist echt fürn Arsch! Ich hab mir sogar schonmal einen wunden Hintern damit gefahren  ! Leider habe ich auch keine Ahnung, was so einer kosten würde.


----------



## Espylakopa (15. November 2006)

HI! 
An meinem Radon war auch so ein Scapesattel dran. Der ist echt fürn Arsch! Ich hab mir sogar schonmal einen wunden Hintern damit gefahren  ! Leider habe ich auch keine Ahnung, was so einer kosten würde.


----------



## Honigblume (17. November 2006)

Ich war vom Scape begeistert


----------



## CassandraComplx (17. November 2006)

Leichenschänder !


----------



## Honigblume (17. November 2006)

*gähn*

Habe die Hoffnung, daß Espylakopa seinen Scape noch hat. Also rechtens, daß ich mich hier dranhänge.

Geh du mal weiter Punkte für den WP sammeln


----------



## Lunde (4. Dezember 2006)

HI! Habe mir gerade ein Cube Streamer ersteigert! Ebenfalls mit scape sattel! Wohl besser gleich einen anderen ordern? Hat ihnjemand gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xenon2011 (18. April 2011)

wo gibt es denn infos über scape sättel?

hatte früher immer den selle italia classic - (also ohne gel!) - so einen wie den würde ich jederzeit wieder nehmen..  bin auch am überlegen mir den einfach blind zu kaufen.. allerdings ist der scape vl. gar nicht sooo schlecht? kann leider NULL Infos finden


----------

